# A whole new day full of opportunities...



## JustHere (Sep 24, 2009)

This forum has really helped me with going through my separation and divorce. After 3 years of pleading with my H and asking him what was wrong and his reply is "nothing", he finally fessed up in counseling that he doesn't want to be married because he can't be the man I needed him to be. He said I was a wonderful wife and mother but he didn't want to be married anymore. The counselor diagnosed him with major depression, he got on meds, and now he is a whole new person but he still wants the divorce. So, the order is signed and waiting for a judge's signature. I am not sure how to feel, I can see some kind of light at the end of the dark tunnel but I never wanted to be here. I want to offer prayer and support for everyone that is going through all of this because it is nothing I would wish upon anyone.


----------



## sandyf (Apr 14, 2009)

Our rolls are sort of reversed. For many years I was the one that pretended things were fine. Not completely, but I never really laid it on the line and stood up to the things that were bothering me.

I do believe that my husband is also depressed, but he refuses to take pills. He would rather self-medicate with alcohol.

I am now at the same point you are - signed the paperwork to start the divorce yesterday. I am afraid that things are going to become much worse before they start to get better, but at least now I do see a light down the road somewhere and know that eventually I will be in a happy place.

Hang in there.

Sandy


----------

